

We Are Typists First, Programmers Second (2008) - sida
http://blog.codinghorror.com/we-are-typists-first-programmers-second/?utm_content=buffer4783d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
iandanforth
When I jumped into programming I had someone comment on how poor my typing
skills were. It stung, but it also helped motivate me to just learn how to
type properly. I used this website exclusively:

[http://www.typing-lessons.org/](http://www.typing-lessons.org/)

I put together a spreadsheet and tracked my progress:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnwcMlwdzWZ3dG4...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnwcMlwdzWZ3dG44NW1yRnJ6M0h1LUcyalgyR3N1bFE&usp=sharing&authkey=CNzi9OwH)

I started my forcing myself to do each lesson until I could do it perfectly in
less than 60 seconds ~3 times in a row. Then I lowered the bar to 40 seconds,
then 30. I did those lessons hundreds of times and broke a keyboard in
frustration in the progress.

But it worked. I type well and quickly now and enjoy programming much much
more because of it!

